# How to sell my Worldmark account



## htusa2002 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi

I just went through three months of an awful experience with Worldmark. In the end they said they couldn’t find the points paid for a reservation on file from 2 years ago with Interval International. Even though I have been confirmed for 2 years-they now wanted 10,000 points years later.

it was my world against them-even II confirmed the reservation was set 2 years ago.

I paid it off as they wouldn’t listen even with proof and I didn’t want collections. I am now looking to sell the timeshare as I never want to use them again as it could happen again-computer glitch!

does anyone know a good place to get rid of this 7000 bi yearly points account? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tony_i (Jan 3, 2020)

I have sold timeshares thought eBay. You pay $50 and list it as auction. I recommend 30 days, but you can list as little as 7 days. You can start your listing at about .15 cent a credit, and let buyers battle it out and increase the price. To make it fair to the buyer, you can use a tittle company. This could be an additional $150 to $200, however, between you and worldmark can make the transfer. It will take a long time, so I would have the buyer pay the tittle transfer fee and have them complain/contact then instead of you.

Now, if your account is eoy, I am not sure of the value. So you may list it for less than .15 cent per credit. Some would suggest .28 cents per credit, but it might take a longer to sell.

Another option is to list it on Worldmark owners forum website. 

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jan 3, 2020)

How does a bi yearly 7,000 credit account even work? I want a Worldmark account solely for access to bonus time for 1-2 night stays. I have Club Wyndham points for longer stays, but for short last minute stays I run out of housekeeping credits. I didn't know you could get that small of a point allotment. Do you  pay the MF for Tier 1 every year, or Tier 2 every other year?


----------



## Synergy (Jan 3, 2020)

I was actually thinking that perhaps this is actually a 14k account that somehow issues half the credits twice a year?  I've never heard of either a biannual or biennial WM account, but I am intrigued.


----------



## samara64 (Jan 3, 2020)

there is NO biannual   Worldmark. It is a 7K for sure. Min account size is 5K


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jan 3, 2020)

What would be the perfect size account for bonus time/inv special use only? I have 497 
,000 Club Wyndham points, but l I eventually want to have the ability to stay overnight in Orlando since I only live an hour away. I also want to be able to trade into the Marriotts in Orlando. Other than that, I'm happy with Club Wyndham resale.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 4, 2020)

We have been Worldmark Members since 2002. We have never heard of a biyearly account. Points are awarded yearly on your Anniversary Date.

You can list it on www.wmowners.com. No cost to join and no cost to list.


----------



## samara64 (Jan 4, 2020)

I would go with a 5K account. Best deal for Bonus Time.

7K is a nice size as well in terms of MF/credits ratio. Maybe you can do a deal with the OP.


----------



## htusa2002 (Jan 4, 2020)

Hi sorry everyone yes it is 7000 annually I made a mistake.

thanks I will list on the Worldmark owners forum. I am looking to sell for a low price so hopefully it will sell.

Thanks


----------



## bbodb1 (Jan 4, 2020)

htusa2002 said:


> Hi sorry everyone yes it is 7000 annually I made a mistake.
> 
> thanks I will list on the Worldmark owners forum. I am looking to sell for a low price so hopefully it will sell.
> 
> Thanks


It couldn't hurt to list it here as well....just sayin'  (in the appropriate forum of course)....


----------



## vacationdoc (Jan 4, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> How does a bi yearly 7,000 credit account even work? I want a Worldmark account solely for access to bonus time for 1-2 night stays. I have Club Wyndham points for longer stays, but for short last minute stays I run out of housekeeping credits. I didn't know you could get that small of a point allotment. Do you  pay the MF for Tier 1 every year, or Tier 2 every other year?
> 
> View attachment 16027


Hi cbyrne 
I bought a 6,000 point worldmark account years ago for the last minute specials. It works great especially if you want it for Florida. If you do the math for yearly fees a 7000 point account costs the same as 6000 points but will cost a little more upfront.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 4, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> It couldn't hurt to list it here as well....just sayin'  (in the appropriate forum of course)....


The only forum where one could list it would be the Bargain Deals forum if it is to be given away. If it is for sale, then an ad can be placed in Marketplace.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 4, 2020)

htusa2002 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just went through three months of an awful experience with Worldmark. In the end they said they couldn’t find the points paid for a reservation on file from 2 years ago with Interval International. Even though I have been confirmed for 2 years-they now wanted 10,000 points years later.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the experience you had with WorldMark.
Was the issue caused by a II ePlus retrade?


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 4, 2020)

Also... I would think an account audit would reveal if you were charged the 10k or not.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 4, 2020)

ecwinch said:


> Also... I would think an account audit would reveal if you were charged the 10k or not.


It takes a while to get the audit results but it’s easy to request. I’ve done it twice.


----------



## Hobokie (Jan 4, 2020)

Keep in mind it will take ~6 months to transfer/sell your account AFTER you find a buyer. This was my personal experience (purchased in March, closed in October) and others' experience according to posts here on TUG. Just an FYI so that you set your expectations appropriately for how many maintenance fee payments you have left to pay before it's transferred. 

I'm sorry you had a bad experience!


----------



## easyrider (Jan 6, 2020)

There are some good trades that can be made using WM and II but between the two clubs they can mess things up. The only time II and WM messed up one of my reservations was due to my multiple WM accounts. I blame WM as there was only one WM account linked to II. I was putting the credits into one WM account that I use for trades and had emptied the account of credits that WM decided to use. When the II trade completed WM ended up charging me for WM points that made the trade cost higher by maybe $125.00. When I caught this WM blamed II and II blamed WM. II was right as they only have one of my WM accounts listed on their site. Actually, WM is Wyndham so that is who screwed this up. It was Wyndham.

Bill


----------

